# Sgt. Clair Robinson - Provost Corps



## manhole (31 Jan 2010)

Clair Robinson of Jacksonville, NB passed away at his home on Jan. 30th, 2010.  He joined the Canadian Army in 1952 and retired in 1980.   He was a member of the Provost Corps and served in Cyprus, Germany, Japan,  and numerous places in Canada.   He is survived by his wife Phyllis and sons Mark and Keith.   He is resting at the Carleton Funeral Home in Jacksonville, NB with visitation from 2-4 and 7-9  pm on Wed. Feb. 3rd and the funeral will be held on Thursday Feb. 4th  at 2:00 pm from the Carleton Funeral Home Chapel.   Internment will be in the Woodstock Rural Cemetary at a later date.   Expressions of sympathy may be made to Woodstock Unit #95 ANAVETS, and local library, or to a memorial of the donor's choice.


----------

